# Who Migrates First, and Ends Last



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Just curious on what species of ducks migrate first to last.
Also what geese like to migrate first, is it the snows before the canadians?
The past 3 years going to the Towner cty area, I have seen alot of snows and not as many canadians. Any input?

:strapped: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Snows tend to migrate thru country that has larger bodies of water because they migrate in larger groups.


----------



## Kyle B (Oct 18, 2005)

Pretty sure the first to go is Blue Wing Teal, hence the early teal season's around the country. After that, it seems like all the others are fairly close together.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Actually it's the coots then the pintails then the teal with the big fat greeenies coming in last.

Then for the big stuff its cranes first then a bunch of honks, cacklers, specks then the successful sob hatches start coming through along with the unsuccessful, followed up by the late hatches.


----------



## Kyle B (Oct 18, 2005)

Can't wait for next years early coot season


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Pffft, no brainer...

The Blue Wing Teal packs up when the first "back to school" commercials start showing.

:lol:



shawn114 said:


> Just curious on what species of ducks migrate first to last.
> Also what geese like to migrate first, is it the snows before the canadians?
> The past 3 years going to the Towner cty area, I have seen alot of snows and not as many canadians. Any input?
> 
> :strapped: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You can shoot 15 coots Kyle but ya gotta start early. Theres still teal around here and no coots.


----------



## gilbatron_2500 (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree with the blue wing teal. They boogie out quick, although this year with the mild weather we are having, there are still blue wingers around. As far as the latest ducks, I will have to say the goldeneye. These birds will hang out as long as there is open water. Ive seen goldeneyes around in early december before.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

C'mon guys everybody knows Coots don't migrate. The Fish and wildlife boys just truck them down south like cattle. :wink: 
Have you ever seen a migrating flock of coots????


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> C'mon guys everybody knows Coots don't migrate. The Fish and wildlife boys just truck them down south like cattle. :wink:
> Have you ever seen a migrating flock of coots????


HAAAAAAAAAAA! :lol:

I remember you guys kidding Greg about that.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

bluewing
gadwalls,shovlers 10th - 20th
greenwing drakes
cans 15-25 of Oct Mn even had a split season at one time during these dates so the cans could come through
blubills start about then also, but putz around all the way trhough freeze up
drake widgeons 
with mallards right behind them

These are times ive noticed on an average year its been warmer this year by far


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Coot migrate at night. There are some general calander dates you can follow with some ducks, but your location will also dictate what is around & when. 
Everyone can agree Mallards will be last.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The big darks are coming in every day for a while now. If ya don't know coots ya don't know shineola....lol


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I thought the coots just dug themselves into the bottom of sloughs


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

No they turn into butterflies and migrate to Louisiana then turn into hookers.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Have you guys noticed the big northern coots are a bit late this year. I haven't seen any 4-curl coots at all yet and they make the best stir fry of all!!! uke:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I would have to say that the Wood Ducks are usually the first to go that I have ever seen. I guess I don't know if they jet south before the Teal, or after, but it seems that wood ducks are gone as soon as it forecasts for cold weather, just my thoughts I guess.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Very mild temps this season. September had lots of woodies in the field. This has slowed down for 2-3 weeks. Some say we haven't seen much of migrators other than tonnes of snows up here. Teal are still here as a green wing was taken today.
I am putting my money on a halloween snow storm in this area and north.


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

HonkerExpress said:


> I would have to say that the Wood Ducks are usually the first to go that I have ever seen. I guess I don't know if they jet south before the Teal, or after, but it seems that wood ducks are gone as soon as it forecasts for cold weather, just my thoughts I guess.


Way after, we saw blue teal for the first time this year but that was just for opening weekend.

Woodies are still flying over by the hundreds just before sunrise.


----------



## Nolte (Oct 6, 2004)

In our area in WI, it's usually like this

Tourists, cabin owners, then blue wing teal, followed by woodies, then all the other ducks and geese. Usually the last ones to jet out are the goldeneyes(whistlers), what few there are. There are usually a few mallards and bills around then, too. We usually say that if you start seeing a fair amount of whistlers its about over.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Nolte said:


> We usually say that if you start seeing a fair amount of whistlers its about over.


AGREED!! :beer:

The sight of Goldeyes and those big arse Common Mergansers dont put a smile on my face.


----------

